# Paph Judge Philip



## hchan (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi All! I haven't been on in a bit, just been busy with other stuff 

Anyway my Judge Philip is reblooming, but it seems to have two spikes coming out from the same growth. One spike is a single bloom (the flower is a bit deformed), the other spike has two buds. Has anyone seen something like this before?


----------



## tenman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, I have had a couple do this, bloom down in the plant with a deformed flower and then a spike arises out of the mess and flowers normally. I suspect it is insufficient light but am not certain. I currently have a roebelenii album doing this, had Mike Roccxaforte do it once, and another (I can't recall which) also do it. It has been very dark this winter (only 4 days with sunshine in Dec and Jan, for example) here in central Ohio.


----------



## emydura (Feb 24, 2012)

The flowers are coming from the one spike, it is just that the first flower has developed very low on the spike. I have a Delrosi doing the same thing at the moment. It happens to me commonly on small plants (such as my Delrosi). Your plant is pretty big though.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2012)

Same here. Usually the first flower coming up like that has an extremely loooong ovary which makes it appear to be a flower spike.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Same here. Usually the first flower coming up like that has an extremely loooong ovary which makes it appear to be a flower spike.



Yup -- Has happened to some of mine.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

I think its mentioned a few times with Paph Stella Lim.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice! Do you have a front view pic?


----------



## hchan (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, that makes sense now. And yes, it is actually a really long ovary... I'll take a another picture soon and repost


----------



## hchan (Mar 1, 2012)

The spike has grown a bit since my first post. I can't quite tell how many buds it has, possibly three I think...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks! It is very nice!


----------



## hchan (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks  Sorry the photo isn't very nice, the plant is sitting in my office window.


----------



## hchan (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's an update. There are actually still three more buds to go, so including the funny short flower, that would be five flowers altogether. Unless it somehow surprises me with yet another bud, but I don't think so! I wish the philippinense influence were a bit stronger and that the petals would twist a bit more and be a bit darker... It's not going to win any awards but it's reblooming in my office window, so I'm not complaining


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 19, 2012)

It is a nice flower, the form is good, and the colors are ok. I always appreciate a plant that blooms in less than ideal conditions, that would make it a keeper for me too.


----------



## hchan (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Leo  Yes the form isn't bad and has maybe improved a little bit over the last couple of days. I'll post an update when I can get 3 flowers open at the same time. It'll be interesting to see how long I get each individual bloom to last in the low humidity office environment. I'm discreetly misting it with distilled water on a regular basis, trying not to appear obsessed to my colleagues


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 19, 2012)

I think that's really stunning. A great JP if you ask me!


----------



## hchan (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comment  This doesn't seem to be a popular grex, so I'm really not sure what a nice JP should look like. It's away from the window and right next to my monitor now, so I basically look at it all day... I can't resist taking another quick photo whilst no-one is looking. The next bud is opening, if only the petals would stay that dark!


----------



## hchan (Apr 16, 2012)

Here it is with three flowers open, thought I'd better take a photo now in case the first flower doesn't look so good by the time the fourth one opens. Have I kind of overstaked it you think or is it OK?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

for my old plant of this hybrid, it gave pouches with colour streaks in it. Regular bloomer though, which is excellent. However I sold the plant.

This is a good flower - uniform pouch!


----------

